# Cheese



## Compnerd7 (Jan 15, 2012)

I've searched the site first for the answer to my question but I couldn't find one.

Is alright to give your Tegus Cheese? Yesterday I was eating a sandwich and I offered my Tegu a bite of the turkey I was eating, there was a piece of cheese ( Jack Cheddar ) attached and that's all he ate. He seemed real interested in the cheese after that but i put him away.

Is it alright to give a Tegu Cheese? I can't see any harm in it, if I am wrong please correct me!


----------



## dragonmetalhead (Jan 15, 2012)

I would wait to see how it affects him before offering him more. Certainly don't give him big quantities until you know for sure. A call to the vet to ask wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## roastedspleen (Jan 15, 2012)

im pretty sure reptiles cant digest lactose but id look it up first


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 15, 2012)

_I wouldn't recommend it on a regular basis, they don't process dairy too well. Eggs and milk are one thing even then in moderation it's something they would come across in it's natural form. But when you start adding processed foods with all the additives, that can change everything health wise on a long or short term basis.

I can't remember where I read that reptiles don't have the enzymes necessary to process lactose. But I'm sure carnivorous reptiles don't discriminate against lactating animals so they have to be able to handle and process it to some degree.

Just don't make it a habit and or offer it at all just to be on the safe side._


----------



## jmulley6 (Jan 15, 2012)

Reptiles do not break down lactose. Only mammals do. a little bit isn't going to kill him but it may give him diarrhea or constipate him. Just don't make a habit of it


----------



## Compnerd7 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for the info!

It makes since. I will try and find some articles about just reptiles and cheese but I think it best to just lay off the cheese if it would do him harm in any way


----------



## got10 (Jan 16, 2012)

Compnerd7 said:


> I've searched the site first for the answer to my question but I couldn't find one.
> 
> Is alright to give your Tegus Cheese? Yesterday I was eating a sandwich and I offered my Tegu a bite of the turkey I was eating, there was a piece of cheese ( Jack Cheddar ) attached and that's all he ate. He seemed real interested in the cheese after that but i put him away.
> 
> Is it alright to give a Tegu Cheese? I can't see any harm in it, if I am wrong please correct me!



Don't do it!!I repeat do NOT do it !! Reptiles are NOT equipt to digest milk or milk products. I killed an Iggy listening to some fool in the petstore that told me about 20 yrs ago, " All the guys that are breeding them do it , It boost calcium". I should've known there was a problem when I saw them giving mice to the Iggys and housing boas and pythons in the same cages as well.


----------

